# Врождённый добавочный клиновидный позвонок у ребёнка (9 лет)



## Kseniya5 (11 Июн 2021)

Мальчику 9 лет, заметили сколиоз и на рентгене обнаружили врожденные деформации. Врождённый добавочный клиновидный позвонок с конкресценцией с th11, конкресценция 4 и 5 позвонков.
Мы из Екатеринбурга, отправляют в нии травматологии, но у них нет специалистов по данному вопросу.
Это операция или можно справиться и пережить период активного роста другими методами?
мы в растерянности.
Занимается дзюдо.



Как обратиться к врачам?


----------



## горошек (11 Июн 2021)

Kseniya5 написал(а):


> Как обратиться к врачам?


Здравствуйте. Оставьте каждому к кому хотите обратиться сообщение в их личном профиле и дайте ссылку на вашу тему. Или просто скопируйте Ник врача активной ссылкой и вставьте здесь.
Позвонок, наверное, всё же клиновидный.


----------



## Kseniya5 (11 Июн 2021)

Клиновидный, извините


----------



## La murr (11 Июн 2021)

@Kseniya5, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

